# 8 gợi ý giúp ngôi nhà mang đậm phong cách hoài cổ đầy tinh tế



## lindanga (14/11/21)

8 gợi ý giúp ngôi nhà mang đậm phong cách hoài cổ đầy tinh tế Những món phụ kiện và nội thất được thiết kế theo phong cách Retro sẽ giúp bạn trang trí nhà với nét hoài cổ và tinh tế đến từng chi tiết… Phong cách Retro ngày càng thịnh hành trong thiết kế nội thất cũng như phụ kiện trang trí nhà ở. Biểu thị cho sự hoài cổ, luyến lưu quá khứ đồng thời cũng có chút cách tân, đây quả là lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho những chủ nhân yêu vẻ đẹp cổ điển pha lẫn hiện đại. Mời bạn cùng chúng tôi tham khảo vài món phụ kiện Máy khuếch tán mùi hương, nội thất được thiết kế theo xu hướng này… 1. Bộ sưu tập radio retro Thật tuyệt vời nếu trên chiếc kệ phòng khách hiển thị bộ sưu tập radio đủ kiểu dáng và chất liệu như thế này. Retro không nhất thiết phải mang lại cảm giác buồn man mác, bạn hoàn toàn có thể “hô biến” góc nhàm chán bằng những Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tại Đà Nẵng màu sắc khác nhau để chúng trở nên sinh động hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Ghế vinyl nổi bật Những chiếc ghế nhựa vinyl êm ái là món nội thất mà bạn có thể linh hoạt sử dụng trong nhiều không gian nhà ở. Thiết kế mảnh mai, chân kim loại sáng bóng, tông màu nổi bật của chúng sẽ tạo nguồn cảm hứng cho khu vực ăn uống mỗi buổi sáng hay góc làm việc tại gia. 3. Lò cổ điển trong bếp Giữa một căn bếp thiết kế hiện đại cùng nội thất tiện nghi thì sự xuất hiện của chiếc lò theo phong cách retro quả là điểm nhấn độc đáo. Vẻ đẹp của màu đỏ kết hợp với tông trắng thanh lịch cho cái nhìn lôi cuốn. Cách bày trí chuyển tiếp giữa quá khứ - hiện đại đại này cũng thể hiện sự tinh tế của gia chủ. 4. Điện thoại quay số Khi điện thoại bấm nút nhanh chóng và tiện lợi ra đời, người ta vẫn không thôi luyến lưu nét đẹp của mẫu điện thoại quay số cổ xưa. Sự tinh tế của nó càng thu hút khi đặt trên phông nền nhẹ nhàng, nữ tính. Bức tường trên bếp, góc nhỏ ở hành lang là những khu vực thích hợp để trang trí món đồ này. 5. Đèn bàn sang trọng Chiếc đèn bàn được làm từ chất liệu thép không gỉ sáng bóng, phần thân thiết mảnh mai có thể gập và điều chỉnh độ cao. Sự tiện ích, tính linh hoạt cùng những đường nét cổ điển sang trọng sẽ mang lại cho phòng ngủ, phòng làm việc của bạn một vẻ đẹp cá tính. 6. Máy nghe đĩa hoài cổ Nhắc đến phòng khách thiết kế theo xu hướng retro, người ta không thể bỏ qua những chiếc máy nghe đĩa truyền thống như thế này. Mộc mạc, giản dị, kết hợp với nội thất bằng gỗ xung quanh sẽ giúp cho âm nhạc thăng hoa lãng mạn hơn trong không gian. 7. Quạt trần duyên dáng Không cầu kỳ, nặng nề về kiểu dáng, chiếc quạt trần được thiết kế theo phong cách thanh lịch sẽ tô điểm cho không gian phòng ngủ của bạn. Quạt với phần thân bằng kim loại sáng bóng mang lại nét tinh tế, sang trọng mà chẳng cần đến những tiểu tiết hoa mỹ. 8. Thảm trải sàn ấm áp Những tấm thảm lông cừu thịnh hành từ những năm 70 hiện đang được ưa chuộng trong nhiều năm trở lại đây. Chất liệu mềm mại, bề mặt êm ái, loại thảm trải sàn và Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dành cho spa này hứa hẹn mang lại cho ngôi nhà của bạn một vẻ đẹp hoài cổ cùng một mùa đông ấm áp.


----------

